

IBM Watson: The new Internet search engine? - algoshift

What would the Internet be like if IBM Watson was doing the searching for you?
Time to start thinking about shorting that Google stock?
======
Detrus
Watson needs to at least start off with a large curated dataset. Without that
it would be very vulnerable to the inevitable influx of spam.

Spam and content farms are a big problem for Google, because of the market
share it's in a spot where it can't curate content.

Watson tech would be best applied to specific domains, like Wolfram Alpha,
which hasn't exploded in popularity. People prefer one good enough search
destination for simplicity, Google's calculator is good enough for those
searches.

